# binding rating for Nitro Team



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok…
let me try a more direct request…
I can get the Nitro Zero 2011 for 80 Euros (new).
Shoud I take them or are they too soft?
Thanks.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantoms, why? because. Do you ride park, trees, jumps, jibs, skill level, more info is needed to give you a better answer.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Probably too soft for a cambered team. Go for Phantoms or Blackhawks.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok. here comes the needed info about my skills.
As I sasid, it is going to be my 2nd season.

My roommate described me like this: "You are really good for the short time, you have been on the snow (8 days). But it stills feels like the board is more in control of you than you are of the board…"

The reason why I am going with the Team Camber board is to get in "full control" of my board. So, I will basically stay on the pist most of the time. Perfecting small turns, big turns, carving, and so on.
Eventually I will hit some powders here and then, depending on with whom I am boarding with. 

Getting familiar with switches, so I am comfortable on both sides, but I will skip the park completely, i guess… 

Hope, this is ok for the info?
Thanks.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

So… I just got a message that I could get a once rode "Rome 390 boss" for about 90 Euro. Are they too soft as well?

Somehow the Raiden bindings are getting bad reviews in the german forums. In this forum they seem to be proven good. How come?

Thanks.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't say why they're not popular in the German forum. What are they complaining about and which models? I'd say the phantoms or the blackhawks would be the best Raiden binding for what you're looking to do. The 390 Boss are great bindings, but are probably a little soft and more park oriented for your board and what you want to ride.

FWIW I'm buying into the hype behind Raiden and picking up a pair of Machines


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for your info about the Rome 390 boss.
So I will not look further into it…

About the bad Raiden reviews… there are mostly complaints about the quality.
How the straps are made cheap and how the straps snatch easily.
Then they compare them to the Burton Cartel and say, how good the Cartels are. No specific models, just in generel: Raiden are bad…

So, I couldnt get any objective reviews about the raidens yet.
One quiestion: When you are saying that the Phantoms or the Blackhawk are good bindings. Are they going to be ok for me? Since I am beginner/advanced rider?

Thanks.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Yup, the blackhawks and phantoms would be good for you, your board and how you plan to ride. For you it will be personal preference between the 2. Both are at the higher end of the Raiden lineup, so I wouldn't expect any major quality issues and the ratchets/ladders are smooth. Worst case, if you don't like the quality when you get them return/exchange them.

Without knowing what models people are bitching about it's hard to say if it's a quality issue, or a pricepoint issue. Every binding has little things people can and will nitpik, but overall the complaints on a quality binding are not something to concerning. There's always exceptions to this, that's why specifics are needed.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for that.
Do you have any opnion to the "Union Force"?
Not that I do not have interest in Raiden bindings, just would likt to have the facts and choose what fittest the most.

Thanks again.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Unions are pretty soft in general, the force sl is probably their stiffest binding. Their toe straps don't fit all boots well and their ratchets are hit and miss. A lot of people swear by them and there's probably the same number of people that don't like them. Personally I wouldn't buy them unless I could make sure my boots and their toe strap are compatible.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok. Cool.
Thanks for all comments till now.
I finally got the hang of this, I think…

And I know, the Raiden Zeros are going to be too soft for my purposes… BUT
- I could get them for around 60 Euros (NEW, Season 2012)
- I am still learning (beginner/advanced, somewhere between), who wouldn't probably recognize the difference that much as a "Pro" would…?
So, these two reason seem to be pretty reasonable (for me) and acceptable.
Not?

Cheers.


----------

